# FlashPlayer Plungin Ubuntu 9.1



## jgagauth (Nov 18, 2009)

Good day all,

Not much experience with Linux.

At home, I tried running ubuntu 9.1 as a vmware appliance (VM Player 3.0). When using the Firefox browser (3.5.3) in ubuntu, there is no flashplayer plugin installed. 

So far, here is what I've done:

- I downloaded the "flashplayer".deb file and attempted to install but end up with a dependency error. 

- I downloaded the "flashplayer".tar.gz and extract the file hoping to get an flashplayer installer file, but all I got is one file with a .so extensions (no directory)

- I attempted to "update software" using ubuntu software center menu but no success.

- I googled the problem (searching for dependency with filename error etc..) and everywhere I go either I have no clue what the solution is or the "attempted resolution" steps do not work for me...!

NOTE: I don't have exact filename as I am sitting on a different conputer as I am writing this.

I even re-downloaded the VM Appliances just to eliminate a variable. I tried other appliance (i.e. Mandriva based) but the works involved in getting flash player to work is even more complicated (for me...!)

Has anyone have a precise and clear step by step instructions on how to install flash player for firefox?

Any help would be much appreciated.

In the meantime, I will still "google" to find a solution, but I am getting near to abandon this idea (someone told me that Linux was fun, well let's say that this has not been fun for me...!)

Thanks,


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I usually just find a flash application that isn't supported then click on the "download & install flash plugin" that is shown.

I usually end up trying all the different flavours that are shown then restarting my PC to find that it now works.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Open the Ubuntu Software Center and search for:

```
ubuntu-restricted-extras
```
Install it


----------



## jgagauth (Nov 18, 2009)

Good day Done Fishing,

Exactly what I am doing. When I visite Google Video or YouTube, both applications wants my browser (Firefox) to have FlashPLayer plugin installed. I select the link provided and this is where my problem start. The plugin doesn't installed...! I have done the step described above (i.e. try manual install etc..) and still have difficulty.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

try downloading direct from adobe site ensuring that you choose a non windows OS to install to ..


----------

